# Shimano Titanos Power Aero GT 6000 NEUHEIT Angebot



## Angelcenter-Kassel.de (15. August 2012)

Liebe Angelfreunde,


  in dieser Woche haben wir für Euch die: *Shimano Titanos Power Aero GT 6000*

im Angebot!






*
Jetzt zugreifen - Nur so lange der Vorrat reicht!

**


Angelcenter-Kassel bei Facebook:*



Besuchen Sie uns auf unserer Facebookseite​ 

​ *Aktuelle Neuheiten & Angebote finden Sie hier:*​ ​ *Neu im Shop*​ ​ *Aktuelle Angebote*​ 
​ 

​


----------

